# Snowboarding healed me knee - Halleluaja



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

So I'm 43 and for the past 15+ years or so I've had an ache in my knee. Not really pain, kinda like that feeling you get for an hour after you've locked your knees going down a stair. The result is my right knee became super dominant, on a bike it pedals twice as hard, I kinda hop off it going up stairs so the left doesn't work as hard, etc. All very subliminal as like i said, it's really just a dull ache. I even quit skiing and racing about 8 years ago because I just couldn't hold an edge the way I wanted.

So my son starts snowboarding and I started skiing again. Still ached, but he's a beginner so nothing more than normal following him on greens and blues.

Long story shorter, last week I tried snowboarding. I ride regular, goofy wasn't as successful though I thought it would be because of the knee, and expected some ache. After the first day I really felt nothing. 2nd day comes and I take a lesson and the instructor really gets on my case to keep my weight forward. Which I try really hard to do and am pretty successful.

Since then no pain. I see myself leading with my left leg going up stairs, I find myself not bouncing my knee up and down at work to try to take my mind off that constant little ache it had. It's totally crazy. 3 days riding in a week and zip for pain.

I'm thinking I may be able to take all my new gear off my taxes as a health expense! Not really, but I would have spent more money on an MRI than my stuff cost.

Anyway, here's an anti-slam. It's like I met Snowboard Jesus


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

That's why i switch to snowboarding:thumbsup: though i still ski with my grandsons,my knees are not terribly sore after riding hard all day compared to when i used to ski.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The same is true for me but in summer my knee tightens up again unless I do yoga and hike or bike a lot. Downhill Freeride helps the best of the biking bit is also the most dangerous.....


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

t21 said:


> That's why i switch to snowboarding:thumbsup: though i still ski with my grandsons,my knees are not terribly sore after riding hard all day compared to when i used to ski.


Yah, I had heard that which made me a little less apprehensive to try it. Never expected therapeutic though. I'm guessing I could have fixed this a years ago with a couple sessions of PT, but after getting my daughters bills for the PT after her ACL surgery and seeing how it dwarfed the surgery costs, well... And this was way more fun than PT.


----------

